

Extracting Topics from Documents Using LDA Gibbs Sampling - jahan
http://www.deepminds.co/lda.php?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=cpc&utm_content=lda&utm_campaign=pagepromotion

======
jahan
In this post, we explain the mathematics behind Latent Dirichlet Allocation
(LDA) model. We also demo a Java implementation of the LDA model using
collapsed Gibbs sampling technique.

